# no sand bed help



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

no sand bed help 
I am setting up my new system I want to use my old setup to house all of my live stock and corals for a couple of months well the new system cycles. well here I my question I want to use the sand from my old system so I need to remove it and put it in my new setup. well I will put and the live stock and the rock that has corals on them back in the old setup with now no sand. 

What do I have to do to maintain that old setup with no sand. do I do anything different then normal? It will be like that for about 3 months I will move the fish over after about 2 months the corals after about 3 month.

Roger


----------



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

it would be easier and better to just put new sand in ur new setup. u can use ur old setup as a refugium if u dont have one already.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

well it is already done. the sand is in my new setup. It was not hard to do. I had a slight ammonia spike to .5 for 2 days. but it is cleared up now. that was in the tank that was esablished.

Thanks
Roger


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

if you had a deep sand bed it could have cause problems. in some cases its easier to just buy new stuff.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Rogergolf66 said:


> well it is already done. the sand is in my new setup. It was not hard to do. I had a slight ammonia spike to .5 for 2 days. but it is cleared up now. that was in the tank that was esablished.
> 
> Thanks
> Roger



Weres the pics then?


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

the pictures of the old setup with no sand?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
your hard work payed off  
i must say i am every envious. :welldone: to you
it's stunning.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks I still have a lot to do behind the sences. I am very excited to see it all come together.


----------

